# Micke's Tool Storage Project



## Micke S (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, it isn't at all as serious as the title may indicate but it is something that I need. Today I found an old tool storage cabinet with a good size. It is about 4 feet wide and 3 feet deep. It has been stored outdoors for two months by the previous owner and I got it for 85 dollars. It has some surface rust on the outside but not much. The interior is totally clean and free from rust. I haven't decided if I just shall clean it or give it a full overhaul. But there is nothing wrong with natural tear and wear so it may just get a good clean with WD40 and steel wool, and some grease on the ways.

The photo is from where it was picked up. It is easy to imagine how large the boxes are when pulled out.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 28, 2016)

LOOKS LIKE A BLUEPRINT CABINET . 

I WOULD SAY THAT 85 BUCKS WAS QUITE A DEAL . 
HERE IS ONE ON E-BAY FOR $600 : 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-ind...447897?hash=item568221e919:g:nQcAAOSwQYZWuTCk


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice score. Perfect for end mills and other tooling. Mike


----------



## ch2co (Mar 28, 2016)

You be a lucky one. I've been looking at a map drawer (blueprint drawer) cabinet for years with no luck 
at least on the affordable died. Perfect for storing a lot of different tools. 
Congratulations.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 28, 2016)

great score Micke!!!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 28, 2016)

ch2co said:


> You be a lucky one. I've been looking at a map drawer (blueprint drawer) cabinet for years with no luck
> at least on the affordable died. Perfect for storing a lot of different tools.
> Congratulations.
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy


+1 on looking for a cabinet like that.  They are great for drills, reamers, and other cutting tools, if they are heavily enough built.  Most storage unit drawers are way too deep for storing tools like that.  Still looking for the right one at the right price...


----------



## brino (Mar 28, 2016)

Congrats.....very good deal!
-brino


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 29, 2016)

Micke, I got a similar cabinet last summer for the same price. Only half as wide as yours. I still don't have all the drawers filled. I'm hoping to find some label brackets like you have on the front of your drawers.

Nice score.


----------



## Micke S (Mar 31, 2016)

The cabinet is now in use. I mounted wheels on it to get a better height and so it can be moved easily. The drawer fronts have been repainted and the corroded handles are wire brushed. I'll leave it as this so it looks genuine and not like a cheap "paint-renovation".


----------



## eeler1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice job, not too much.  And there's room on top to put more stuff.


----------



## marcusp323 (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree with the above, see a flat surface just begging to have something placed on it!!!


----------



## Micke S (Mar 31, 2016)

eeler1 said:


> ...And there's room on top to put more stuff.



Good point


----------



## British Steel (Apr 2, 2016)

marcusp323 said:


> I agree with the above, see a flat surface just begging to have something placed on it!!!


Good spot for a surface plate....

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks perfect. Top looks like a good spot for a top tool box. Mike


----------



## Micke S (Apr 3, 2016)

Good overview of small bits and pieces.


----------



## utterstan (May 16, 2016)

only in stockhom I guess


----------



## Tozguy (May 17, 2016)

I love to see good organization, thanks for sharing, now if only some of it would rub off on me.


----------



## utterstan (May 17, 2016)

I've been lookin for a cabinet like that for years lol


----------



## Junkyard Jim (May 18, 2016)

That's a great score.  Did the dividers come with it? If not, where did you get them?

For those looking for one of these, keep your eyes on your local (if you have one) DRMO or Defense Reutilization and Marketing Office sales. Google it if you aren't familiar. The militaries turn in stuff and it goes through these for reusing in the gov or selling at auction. I bought some vidmar cabinets that were listed as scrap metal and they were in really good shape. They sell all sorts of tools and machines too. Most of you probably already know about these, but just in case.


----------



## Micke S (May 19, 2016)

The dividers are from IKEA  Cheap and functional.


----------



## Martin W (May 19, 2016)

Wow! I really like it. I wish I could be that organized.
Cheers
Martin W


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Micke S (May 20, 2016)

British Steel said:


> Good spot for a surface plate....
> 
> Dave H. (the other one)



I agree  I've been looking for a surface plate for long and got one for 125 dollars about a month ago. The seller passed closed to where I live on a weekend trip and dropped it here. The weight is about 90 pounds.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 20, 2016)

the surface plate looks very nice


----------



## Micke S (May 20, 2016)

Yes I'm happy about it. Nothing fancy but a lot better than the concrete floor


----------



## British Steel (May 20, 2016)

Looks about the same size as mine, 18" square, which I had thrown in with a Mitutoyo 24" height gauge... (for 40 quid / 50 dollars, small gloat)
I hope you're going to make a cover for it, if it doesn't already have one!

The dividers - are they the Ikea "Stodja" cutlery trays? They look pretty good!

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 20, 2016)

U OF M HAS THEM FOR SALE OFTEN.


https://www.facebook.com/UMNReuse/p...081321654726/1250062875023226/?type=3&theater


----------



## Micke S (May 20, 2016)

British Steel said:


> Looks about the same size as mine, 18" square, which I had thrown in with a Mitutoyo 24" height gauge... (for 40 quid / 50 dollars, small gloat)
> I hope you're going to make a cover for it, if it doesn't already have one!
> 
> The dividers - are they the Ikea "Stodja" cutlery trays? They look pretty good!
> ...



Yes they are the Ikea Stodja for about 2 dollars per tray.

I'll make a protective cover, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Micke S (May 21, 2016)

Protective cover made of corrugated box paper and 3M CF di-noc foil.


----------

